# PRE BUILT DECK LOCKERS/BOXES?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have seen them but I can't say that I have ever seen one that you could walk on. If they are installed vertically they are usually inside of a hatch.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.tempress.com/hatches-deck-plates

I have never used them and do not know about the ability to walk on.

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/tackle-storage-units.html
Very large selection


Jim


----------



## Golden-Arm (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks CJ, that first link has what i am looking for.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great links!


----------

